# Do you want the RSDAA to represent you?



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Please note that the previous poll was not correct as the threads had been merged and this created issues. I can not edit or change the poll responses of this poll.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

ANY representation would be good at this stage. We have been completely ignored by politicians because they are blinded by the novelty factor of Uber. 

Having said that the RSDAA has expressed views of the founder that do not reflect most drivers.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> ANY representation would be good at this stage. We have been completely ignored by politicians because they are blinded by the novelty factor of Uber.
> 
> Having said that the RSDAA has expressed views of the founder that do not reflect most drivers.


There is representation to Uber via informal meetings with select drivers.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> There is representation to Uber via informal meetings with select drivers.


That's not what she means. Any representations to Uber by drivers have no impact on the political process. Drivers need to have their own voice in the political process.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

T


UberDriverAU said:


> That's not what she means. Any representations to Uber by drivers have no impact on the political process. Drivers need to have their own voice in the political process.


They do through the review committee.


----------

